# Fish Dip???



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Fish cake??? (crab cake but with fish)*

Looking for a fish cace recipe... basically a crab cake but with fish instead... I have striper fillets and tog fillets...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Using tog and striper for fishcakes is like using prime rib for meatloaf!

Go catch some ling!  

I bake the filet first (don't overcook) with light or no seasoning. Gently flake the fish, don't mash it. Take about two cups of flaked fish add a tablespoon or so Dijon mustard, one beaten egg, two-three tablespoons mayo, some Worcestershire sauce, paprika, maybe some old bay, fresh ground pepper, 3-4 tablespoons finely diced onion, about the same amount finely diced green or red peppers (if you want), and about a 1/4 cup of bread crumbs (go easy on the crumbs, you want FISH cakes here).

Mix it all up GENTLY, so as not to break up the fish too much. Form into cakes (I usually get four for this amount of fish).

Dip in an egg wash (one beaten egg and a few tablespoons water), dip into flour or seafood breader, then saute in butter and/or olive oil (light olive oil, not virgin) on each side until golden brown.

Enjoy!


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks duder...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Try these also if you want.....*

1 lb fresh crab or fresh fish
1 tblsp of minced garlic
1 cup of parmesan cheese
1 tblsp of chopped parsley
2 whole eggs
3 tblsp of olive oil
salt & pepper


Mix crab/fish meat, parmesan cheese, parsley, and garlic. Lightly mix in the eggs and form mixture into patties. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Heat the olive oil in a skillet and fry until golden brown. 


2lbs crab meat or fresh fish
1/2 cup of diced celery
1/2 cup of diced onion
1 lb diced pimento
6 slices of stale bread, with out crust, soaked in water and squeezed dry
1 extra large egg
Old bay seasoning
curry powder


Sauce:

1/2 cp of mayo
1 tsp spicy brown mustard
salt & pepper to taste

Saute celery and onion in butter. Mix seasonings, sauce, bread and egg together. Toss meat with seasoning. Add celery,onion and pimento and toss. Add sacue mixture and toss. Scoop 4 oz portions onto greased sheet pan and press into cake form, Broil until golden brown about 6-8 mins.


----------

